# ATI Catalyst 9.9 WHQL Released



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2009)

AMD released version 9.9 of its ATI Catalyst driver suite that provides drivers and related essential software for ATI Radeon graphics processors, AMD 7-series core-logic, and ATI Multimedia products. This release mainly intends to fix application-specific issues, and features related to Catalyst Control Center application. For more details, refer to the Release Notes document. Highlights include:

Anti-Aliasing support for Ghostbusters
ATI CrossFireX support for Resident Evil 5
Graphics corruption fix for Sims 3
Catalyst Control Center - Basic now responds properly after exiting Quick Adjust Video Settings
Edge enhancement and de-noise sliders in Catalyst Control Center no longer lags or appears out of sync with mouse movement
Launching Hotkeys Manager in Catalyst Control Center no longer causes an unhandled exception error
The "Desktop Rotation" page in Catalyst Control Center no longer shows additional information for the second display when the secondary adapter is connected
HDMI is now detected properly as DTV (HDMI) instead of DTV (DVI) when the HDMI display is hotplugged for the first time
Catalyst Control Center no longer displays error message when specific HDMI displays are hot unplugged and hotplugged back
Intermittent failures no longer occur with MediaShow Espresso once a transcoding process has been completed


*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 9.9

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice, going to give it a try and see if it helps me problems...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 11, 2009)

just installed hotfix ... do i unintstall the reinstall?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

Yup
I would.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 11, 2009)

It's an improvement in the SM3.0 score in 3dmark06 for sure


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder if theres any improvement for my crossfire set up.


----------



## Roph (Sep 11, 2009)

Figures they would release this the day after I update to 9.8


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 11, 2009)

i get an error message "driver:could not iinstall the .inf file"


----------



## rockit00 (Sep 12, 2009)

NO reboot with Vista 32bit!!! YAY


----------



## department76 (Sep 12, 2009)

no problems installing on vista x64.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 12, 2009)

lol im on 32 bit vista and it made me reboot?? also look at my screenshot of ccc and gpu-z after instalation


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Going for a clean install later on today.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 12, 2009)

department76 said:


> no problems installing on vista x64.


+1


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 12, 2009)

messed up my system,  prototype will no longer run at 1920x1080.  max is now 1280x720,  cant seem to get it back to normal.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> i get an error message "driver:could not iinstall the .inf file"





ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> messed up my system,  prototype will no longer run at 1920x1080.  max is now 1280x720,  cant seem to get it back to normal.



Try this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 12, 2009)

These were released quicker then the 9.8 ones.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Try this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502



thanks eroker will try this later on


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 12, 2009)

Once again ATI hase done it again  just installed 9.9 and run Crysis Benchmark @ 1920x1080 on Very high settings, FPS never dropped below 25 maxed at around 55 and scored an avarage of 
35 FPS!!!!! thats a record for my comp and all done on my Stock settings (cpu+gpu) 

Very impressed


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

nice, i had issues with 9.8 hotfix but this gives me those things + a stable driver


and it seems threes more than one HDMI fix here - this is great news, as HDMI bugs (scaling, missing options) is a long-standing, annoying bug with ATI drivers


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 12, 2009)

At this Rate when the 5000 series launches there will be a 10.0 version.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 12, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> At this Rate when the 5000 series launches there will be a 10.0 version.



I think the card will most definitley be out well before then, but prehaps nvidias answer to the 5000 series will probley be coming out closer to cat 10.0


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> At this Rate when the 5000 series launches there will be a 10.0 version.





i was waiting for that.

the naming scheme is year and month.

year 200*9* month *9*


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya i load this driver. Works sweet.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did a clean install and so far it seems to be working well. I'm retuning my systems voltages to get everything right. Very smooth and fast so far.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 12, 2009)

seems really good (2X 4890 1G) no "weird things" yet lol install went good


----------



## jessicafae (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone else notice that they released driver 9.9 on 9-9-09?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just like the SEGA Dreamcast was released on 9.9.99


----------



## theorw (Sep 12, 2009)

The same scores for me though...No problems too anyway!


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 12, 2009)

well my problems still persist. i followed erokers guide nd after reboot i get MOM failed to intialized idk wtf went wronge here


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nice, i had issues with 9.8 hotfix but this gives me those things + a stable driver
> 
> 
> and it seems threes more than one HDMI fix here - this is great news, as HDMI bugs (scaling, missing options) is a long-standing, annoying bug with ATI drivers



Can you confirm the return of scaling in 7?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2009)

eyeroll


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 12, 2009)

It works fine so far, but wierd enough the Chinese CCC (Lang 1) is still 9.8.


----------



## thraxed (Sep 12, 2009)

still makes the islands black anno 1404


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Would the Sims 3 fix be pertaining to the trees looking weird with AA enabled? Or has it been fixed already before and I've just didn't really notice it since I haven't played Sims 3 again for quite some time?


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Can you confirm the return of scaling in 7?



I can confirm it still doesn't work


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> I can confirm it's still there



and i can confirm its still greyed out




ATI arent fixing this stuff anytime soon - the admin on their forums wont admit theres even an issue and bans those who disagree with him over it.


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and i can confirm its still greyed out



That's what I meant. Bad choice of words


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> That's what I meant. Bad choice of words



i knew what you meant... was agreeing with you, correcting you, and poking fun at the same time  (i'm talented, i know)


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2009)

The Admins at ATI forums SUCK AZZ because they know the majority at TPU are way more talented than they are..Sorry for hijack


----------



## Steevo (Sep 12, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Would the Sims 3 fix be pertaining to the trees looking weird with AA enabled? Or has it been fixed already before and I've just didn't really notice it since I haven't played Sims 3 again for quite some time?



The hotfix didn't fix the issues for me with the trees, and enabling advanced AI causes huge lag when zooming.

However they and the AVIVO video package are waiting for me at home.


----------



## xsever (Sep 12, 2009)

The fix for the scaling issue in 7 is here:

http://www.tech-report.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=68072


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

xsever said:


> The fix for the scaling issue in 7 is here:
> 
> http://www.tech-report.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=68072



no, its not.

thats the solution offered by spyre on their forums, and its wrong. the first link in my sig is about me getting banned from the ATI forums for pointing out their "solution" doesnt work - let me provide a screenshot as proof (the act that got me banned)








Note that the native res is stated as 1080P while the resolution is lower (and apply is greyed out, so i have hit apply) - not there.

To make it work you have to go below 1280x1024 (an issue fixed for XP around cat 8.5, but ignored for 7 - it was in a change log), and even that doesnt work for some people.

The question is - why is this needed? why cant the setting be applied at ANY resolution, since it has no effect unless you lower it?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 12, 2009)

ok so i get an error on install, saying "cannot find INF file" and upon restart saying MOM is not working WTF is this i have never seen this shit ever!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2009)

I lost 300 points is 3DMark06. Not that it matters but still.


----------



## kingkongtol (Sep 12, 2009)

can anyone confirm powerplay working with this release?, in ccc, mine always running @625/1000, normally with 9.8 its running @150@500 when idle, overdrive unlocked @700/1100...
anyone have the same problem?


----------



## theorw (Sep 12, 2009)

kingkongtol said:


> can anyone confirm powerplay working with this release?, in ccc, mine always running @625/1000, normally with 9.8 its running @150@500 when idle, overdrive unlocked @700/1100...
> anyone have the same problem?



I confirm.
1 of my radeons runs @160/250 right now while the other runs 625/993(3d core clocks of both are 800+)
So Powerplay works with 9.9


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 13, 2009)

ok it must be within my vista o/s somewhere because i installed it on my XP X64 and it installed flawlessly


----------



## oiwow (Sep 13, 2009)

Why do I get "Unauthorized Download" using firefox?


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> Don't forget that's only on HDMI
> It works perfectly with DVI


NO:shadedshu


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 13, 2009)

oiwow said:


> Why do I get "Unauthorized Download" using firefox?



becouse firefox isnt very good, youll find alot of websites that dont work with firefox, just use IE8


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 13, 2009)

Furmark isn't working right. No image. I can see FPS but no image.  :shadedshu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok I'm seeing Flashing Objects in Crysis when Running in DX10. DX9 works fine though. 

Under CCC 9.9


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> NO:shadedshu



i know he deleted his post so its a little odd for me to reply to it...


that screen that claims its on HDMI in my screenshot is actually using a DVI cable. the ATI drivers have bugs about detecting screens as the wrong type for no real reason.

(i have one DVI and one HDMI connected atm, and it will detect them wrong, or detect both as HDMI for no reason)


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 13, 2009)

very wierd


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 13, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Once again ATI hase done it again  just installed 9.9 and run Crysis Benchmark @ 1920x1080 on Very high settings, FPS never dropped below 25 maxed at around 55 and scored an avarage of
> 35 FPS!!!!! thats a record for my comp and all done on my Stock settings (cpu+gpu)
> 
> Very impressed



Cant say the same for Core 2 duo, lost 3 fps there, 9,7 was the best for Crysis so far, but, i'm not playing this game anymore, just for testing.

Anyone noticed any glitches in ovedrive menu ? mine is blinking everytime, the entire CP when using overdrive tab blinks, I think is when temp readings are update, never saw that before.

Section 8 still not supporting CF or AA.

Redfaction runs flawless, 1680x1050 8xAA, Softshadows, AO and all the rest at maximum, the big deal is my C2D can handle to much phisics  its time for a i7 upgrade 

Res 4 its now working too, CF enable, no shadows problems.


----------



## -=SNIPER=- (Sep 14, 2009)

i got the Driver benchmarked with Catalyst 9.8 driver, check my work at http://forums.tbreak.com/graphics-cards/63709-catalyst-9-9-analysis.html#post422884


----------



## kingkongtol (Sep 15, 2009)

theorw said:


> I confirm.
> 1 of my radeons runs @160/250 right now while the other runs 625/993(3d core clocks of both are 800+)
> So Powerplay works with 9.9



my bad, i just noticed mine always running @625/1000 when running JDownloader maximized, when minimized in tray, powerplay running normally...

thanks...


----------



## daehxxiD (Sep 17, 2009)

Is it just me or did ATI really roll back the Catalyst Version on their download page? 

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx 






Shot at 2009-09-16

And I'm actually running CAT 9.9... Do I have to expect my laptop to explode any time soon now?


----------



## rockit00 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dixxhead said:


> Is it just me or did ATI really roll back the Catalyst Version on their download page?
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx
> 
> ...



Wow, Whats up with That?


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dixxhead said:


> Is it just me or did ATI really roll back the Catalyst Version on their download page?
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx
> 
> And I'm actually running CAT 9.9... Do I have to expect my laptop to explode any time soon now?



Yup, thats strange, wonder why they did that?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 17, 2009)

*What is this BS?*



troyrae360 said:


> Yup, thats strange, wonder why they did that?



I already downloaded 9.9 on some of my PCs and now all the sudden it is back to 9.8. Well, I guess I'll check the AMD forums and see what I dig up. I have never seen this before. Damn!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2009)

Only thing I found is they removed it due to bad performance from some and a bad review at tweaktown.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm, I got the best preformance ever on my card with 9.9, i guess ill just wait for the next 9.9 and give it a try, see whats better


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 17, 2009)

getting lower scores with 9.9 here about 4-500 lower on almost all 3dmarks


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 17, 2009)

*9.9 is back already*



erocker said:


> Only thing I found is they removed it due to bad performance from some and a bad review at tweaktown.



WTF? Wierd...

Anyhow, I will bench these with Resident Evil 5 with a Phenom II 920 and Triple 1 gig Radeon 4850s and see what happens in DirectX 10.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> getting lower scores with 9.9 here about 4-500 lower on almost all 3dmarks



Ditto.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 17, 2009)

Works for me, haven't tried Sims3 for the corruption issue on trees.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 17, 2009)

*All Seems Well With RE5*

I got around 100 FPS in MAX Detail at 1920 *1200 with triple crossfire Radeon 4850 1 gig cards and a Phenom II 920 with 8 gigs of DDR2 800 RAM on a MSI K9A2 Platinum Motherboard in the variable test. The fixed results were in the 60s. The texture flickering is gone. I guess I can buy the game now.


----------



## daehxxiD (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh... MY... GOD! Guys, this is like a nightmare, I think I haven't really realized it yet, but yeah, this is kind of fucked up... 

Let me quote myself:



> And I'm actually running CAT 9.9... Do I have to expect my laptop to explode any time soon now?



Obviously, this was meant as some kind of joke... But yesterday I got my first blue-screen thanks to an ati-related .dll... So yeah, figuers I should try and update my 9.9... So I did, redownload the 9.9 that was back on the AMD Homepage. Nothing seemed wrong, so I used my PC as usual. 
The disaster happened while I was trying to run pcsx with the ZeroGS Plug-in... Strange lines all over windows and the obvious crash. Rebooting, I didn't think anything of it... Might have just been the faulty Plug-in, so I tried GSdx plug-in. after 2 secs (not overclocked 36°C GPU-Temp), another crash, this time I had lines all over the Blue-Screen aswell 

Ok, so after reboot no more picture... After next reboot this greeted me (obviously not booting anymore): 





So yeah, I really don't think this is the work of the Cat 9.9, but it sure is what you would call irony, fate or whatever 

So what I suppose is that the vram "blew up", or, if I'm lucky, it's just the solder of latter chips that has broken and reflowing (think 360 RROD) should fix it... I'll be trying that tomorrow.

Now give me some condolences


----------

